# Where to get cheap reference material - transportation



## Joel M. (Oct 5, 2010)

Hello Everyone,

I am taking the exam at the end of the month and am still in need of the following manuals:

AASHTO Guide for Design of Pavement Structures

The Asphalt Handbook

Design and Control of Concrete Mixtures

Traffic Engineering Handbook

Anyone have any idea where I can get a copy of these for cheap (or free)? I don't want to spend money on manuals I'll never use again.

Thanks in advance,

Joel


----------



## maximus808 (Oct 5, 2010)

Joel, this is just my opinion coming from a previous test taker (not proud of it haha) but I don't have those references and I don't feel that it is necessary to have. The CERM, All-in one guide from Goswami, and a good Trans. book should more than cover what you need for the pavement questions in regards to Rigid and Flexible Pavement. I would say the single most important Trans reference other than those I mentioned would have to be the AASHTO Green Book. The HCM is definitely a good one to be familiar with too. Anyone care to Chyme in? Of course you still need the MUTCD, Roadside Design Guide too. This is my second shot but it's amazing how much you'll be using your indexes for this exam


----------



## Ambrug20 (Oct 6, 2010)

Joel M. said:


> Hello Everyone,I am taking the exam at the end of the month and am still in need of the following manuals:
> 
> AASHTO Guide for Design of Pavement Structures
> 
> ...


Joel,

I am absolutely agree with Max. I do have these books (my company bought it for me and for the office). You don't need them. I am talking about first 3 in your list. These books have so much info and tables (you would never be able to find an asnwer in half and hour). Everything you need for the test is in the CERM-tables and formulas for pavement. Check updated Chapters 75,76 NCEES send in july., or shoot me e-mail at [email protected] and I will forward it to you. ld-025:


----------



## CtrlAltDelete (Oct 6, 2010)

First timer taking this test, The Goswami with the linderburg backup should cover the first three books. I have them, but i have not used them in preparing.


----------

